# AT&T Series 130040 - Dead



## harpo57 (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi: 

I have a dead AT&T Series 2 TIVO that is dead. Change both hard drive and power supply. Neither fixed the problems. Assume at this point the motherboard is the issue. The unit has a lifetime subscription. Is is possible to remove the crypto chip and move to good 130040 motherboard? Also, how do identify that chip on the motherboard?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Double check the power supply, especially C14 (tall electrolytic under heat sink, on low volt side).

Yes, you can move crypto chip. It is an Atmel chip on the front left of board, behind what appears what could have been a location for a smart card slot, in front of the battery. Not the Atmel chip behind the front ribbon socket.


----------



## harpo57 (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Any idea where I may be able to purchase a motherboard? and does it have to be the same model TIVO?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Just buy an usubbed TiVo of the same model. I think 130/140 boards are the same.

A 240 board can work, but you will need to hack the OS to get it to boot, and possibly lose IR blaster control.


----------



## harpo57 (Oct 25, 2002)

Where would I find such an old TIVO. Looked on EBay, nothing.


----------



## harpo57 (Oct 25, 2002)

Last night I reinstalled my original 40gb drive which I thought was bad. Powered up Tivo and it worked. Then, performed "kickstart" 57 to test drive. Appeared to process all the way through, took about 10 minutes. Connected to Tivo service and it downloaded guide updates and Tivo installed. Next, restarted Tivo, box got past powering up and then got stuck at Waiting for TIVO Update. Stayed the way until I pulled plug after 12 hours. The software version on the drive is over 5 years old. After getting so far, I am wondering if motherboard and power supply are fine and I just got a bad replacement drive from Weakness 4 weeks ago. I had installed the replacement drive and the Tivo work fine for about 12 hours before I got a black screen. Then WK suggested replacing power supply, and again TIVO powered up, went through set up. Then back to black screen after 1 hour. Any ideas? Hate dump because of lifetime.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Might be something going bad after it warms up. Also check to see if any of the capacitors on the main board look swollen or raised off the board (like the base is pushing out). 

As for swapping the crypto chip, I thought Tivo considered that a no-no, but then I don't know if the processor or other chips have any serial numbers where they could tell.


----------



## harpo57 (Oct 25, 2002)

Pop the top and examined the capacitors, all look good. Took out hard drive, ran Maxtor diag program on it. The program didn't even see the drive. Guess it's shot. Now the question is do I purchase another drive hope that does it, or just give up...


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

There is an eBay auction in progress for a TCD130040 if you want to try the crypto chip swap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110300131289


----------

